# Imtroducing a puppy to a senior



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

In 3-4 weeks a new puppy will be joining us. My Gabby is 9.6 y/o. Any advice on introducing a puppy? Gabby does well with our cat so I am hoping she will be ok with the male puppy. It is not a golden...it is a rott. MY Xena who was 1 12 y/o rottie passed 6 months ago and it is time to get a new rott. Going with a male to avoid the dreaded rott female on female aggression that we had with Isis(PTS 12/24 for biting me multiple times in an unprovoked attack).

We have a crate and are looking into getting an x-pen for the puppy. We plan to use it as a puppy playpen when he is bothering Gabby too much. Gabby is a sweet gentle soul but did stand up for herself when Isis went after her. She did not have much success as Isis was a large dominant type dog.

So any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I know I first posted that I did not want another rottie but I really miss the fun I had with the the other 3 I raised who were as sweet as any golden.


----------

